# Stash on I-pad and I-phone



## Janyce (Apr 13, 2013)

What are people using for apps to keep track of your stash, needles and patterns?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Janyce said:


> What are people using for apps to keep track of your stash, needles and patterns?


LOL, that would mean a lot of work...


----------



## Janyce (Apr 13, 2013)

chickkie said:


> LOL, that would mean a lot of work...


I've got a willing assistant (very organized hubby). BTW, I used to live in Comox.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Janyce said:


> I've got a willing assistant (very organized hubby). BTW, I used to live in Comox.


Then that would mean he knows about all the stuff you have...


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Sometimes I'm at a thrift store and I find a good deal on say...double pointed needles. Do I have this size at home? I don't remember! So sometimes I wish I had a record of what I have. An inventory, if you will, of needles, accessories, hooks, etc.


----------



## Janyce (Apr 13, 2013)

chickkie said:


> Then that would mean he knows about all the stuff you have...


He's a quick study and learning everyday.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

I bought an external drive and that is where I keep all my patterns. They are too precious to be lost to another computer crash. My needles are kept in an apron that I used to hold all my art brushes; it has a whole bunch of brush pouches on it. The smaller needles are rolled up and kept in my bamboo brush roll that also used to hold my brushes. Now I just like keeping all my brushes in jars which are in every room of the house, seems. My wool is kept in giant plastic storage bins. I have 5 of them now; they're like mice...multiplying like crazy.
Dusty


----------



## Janyce (Apr 13, 2013)

Chewuch said:


> Sometimes I'm at a thrift store and I find a good deal on say...double pointed needles. Do I have this size at home? I don't remember! So sometimes I wish I had a record of what I have. An inventory, if you will, of needles, accessories, hooks, etc.


If you don't want an electronic inventory, a small spiral notebook could help. I used one for another hobby before I got an I-phone and I-pad. Sometimes I think that was easier.


----------



## Janyce (Apr 13, 2013)

Dusti said:


> I bought an external drive and that is where I keep all my patterns. They are too precious to be lost to another computer crash. My needles are kept in an apron that I used to hold all my art brushes; it has a whole bunch of brush pouches on it. The smaller needles are rolled up and kept in my bamboo brush roll that also used to hold my brushes. Now I just like keeping all my brushes in jars which are in every room of the house, seems. My wool is kept in giant plastic storage bins. I have 5 of them now; they're like mice...multiplying like crazy.
> Dusty


I have 3 full bins, but am setting up a cabinet and dresser in the guest room to handle the stash instead. Hope to inventory as I go along.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Interesting & timely that you asked this, as I have been contemplating making an inventory of my yarn too. I have a notebook in my craft room, and started writing them all down for a Knitter's show I went to yesterday.
I couldn't get it done in time. I too have started keeping my downloaded patterns on an external, portable drive. I do the same with recipes.


----------



## scaron (Aug 27, 2011)

I use the Ravelry apps "Ravulous" on my Kindle... good for needles and hooks inventory, yarns in stash and even adding future projects in a queue.
:thumbup:


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I think Ravelry has a section for keeping up with your stash, etc. I keep my PDF patterns in GoodReader. You could go to the App Store and search for 'knitting,' maybe something would turn up. Maybe your DH could make you a spreadsheet of all your needle types, lengths, and sizes. It's giving me a headache just to think about all that paperwork!


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

I use Ravelry a LOT for needle, hook and yarn inventory and use Knit Companion as a place to load patterns in PDF and make them easy to follow, mark and use on my iPad. You can access Ravelry from the iPad through the internet AND they now have an app "Wooly" but it isn't as useful as it could be because it doesn't show your Ravelry Library which is where I store patterns I want for the future.

I also backup ALL my patterns on an external hard drive and have a PDF Print app on my iPad so for those patterns not already PDF I can make them PDF.


----------



## Janyce (Apr 13, 2013)

I liked the data base in Ravelry and was going to use it, but it's only good if I have wi-fi on my devices. Not so great for travelling as we only use wi-fi in the hotel because of high cell phone roaming charges. I have found the Ewe Stash app.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

scaron said:


> I use the Ravelry apps "Ravulous" on my Kindle... good for needles and hooks inventory, yarns in stash and even adding future projects in a queue.
> :thumbup:


I tried to find that app on my I-Pad and didn't have any luck. It looks like something that I could really use. Anyone out there know how to put it on an I-Pad?


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Janyce said:


> If you don't want an electronic inventory, a small spiral notebook could help. I used one for another hobby before I got an I-phone and I-pad. Sometimes I think that was easier.


I wouldn't have iCloud on my little spiral notebook though, wink wink. If I lose my phone I still have my information. If I lose my spiral notebook, bye bye all inventory records.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Neeterbug said:


> I tried to find that app on my I-Pad and didn't have any luck. It looks like something that I could really use. Anyone out there know how to put it on an I-Pad?


On the iPad you need the app "Wooly" for Ravelry


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

gclemens said:


> On the iPad you need the app "Wooly" for Ravelry


It's $3.99


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

****** Note *****

Wooly is an app that works directly with your Revelry account. It is an iPhone app but can be used on the iPad.


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

gclemens said:


> ****** Note *****
> 
> Wooly is an app that works directly with your Revelry account. It is an iPhone app but can be used on the iPad.


What do you use it for? What does it do?


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Chewuch said:


> It's $3.99


 Apparently I don't know what I am doing. I just searched in IPad Apps for "wooly" and nothing comes up that I can use for Ravelry. I really don't know how to run my I-Pad.


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Neeterbug said:


> Apparently I don't know what I am doing. I just searched in IPad Apps for "wooly" and nothing comes up that I can use for Ravelry. I really don't know how to run my I-Pad.


I was on my iPhone. I just entered wool in my search in APPS and it popped up.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

yes that is what I was saying It works with iPad


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

I use the Kindle app and beyond print for my patterns, but I did eventually collect so many that I had to move some to a flash drive... otherwise I wouldn't have had enough room for my audio dramas and podiobooks to listen to at work.


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

There is one I found but I haven't used it called Ewe Stash.check out the description to see if it is what you may need. I costs $2.99.


----------



## Greengrass (Mar 19, 2013)

I like Ravelry app too.My mobile phone is with a Wi-fi founction. It is very convinient.


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

I now use Evernote (the free version). You can open folders e.g.needles,patterns, yarn. I have the app on my iPad,iPhone and iMac. It updates automatically on all three devices.
I am going away tomorrow and want to do a trial as I think you have to be online to see all the folders etc. (a bit like Dropbox).
Otherwise I use Notes if I am going shopping!
What I think I really need is a laptop as I could use Evernote but copy what I need onto the hard drive before going shopping! I am going to play with the iPad as well while I am in France to see whether all the Pages notes are available offline.I do wish I was a bit more of a techie but its all trial and error. What I do have ready is my bamboo yarn, needles and pattern - happy days!!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I downloaded Ravulous on my Android tablet because I can put pictures with it, but it's so complicated that only my grandson can do it. It takes a separate picture app, but I have that, too. I have another stash app on my tablet, too, called Yarn Inventory. I do have most of my yarn on it, but there are no pictures. I do use it because I always have my tablet with me, so I can look to see if I have enough yarn for a project when I'm out. Both apps can record needles, but since I have mostly interchangeables, it's not really necessary. The app for the iPad is the Vogue Knitting app, and you can add pictures easily with it.


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

Janyce said:


> What are people using for apps to keep track of your stash, needles and patterns?


I use an app called iAnnotate. I download and then put into the correct folders I have created. I keep a folder for say baby patterns, crafts, knitting information, and so on. I even knit from the ipad, I know not everyone likes this but it is OK for the smaller craft items.


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

rosw said:


> I now use Evernote (the free version). You can open folders e.g.needles,patterns, yarn. I have the app on my iPad,iPhone and iMac. It updates automatically on all three devices.
> I am going away tomorrow and want to do a trial as I think you have to be online to see all the folders etc. (a bit like Dropbox).
> Otherwise I use Notes if I am going shopping!
> What I think I really need is a laptop as I could use Evernote but copy what I need onto the hard drive before going shopping! I am going to play with the iPad as well while I am in France to see whether all the Pages notes are available offline.I do wish I was a bit more of a techie but its all trial and error. What I do have ready is my bamboo yarn, needles and pattern - happy days!![/quote
> ...


----------



## Suemid (Jan 12, 2013)

Neeterbug said:


> Apparently I don't know what I am doing. I just searched in IPad Apps for "wooly" and nothing comes up that I can use for Ravelry. I really don't know how to run my I-Pad.


This seems to be only an iPhone app, so when you have searched and nothing comes up, click on the 'iPhone' tab at the top of the page to see Wooly.

I make great use of GoodReader for my patterns as I can put them in the appropriate folders....crochet, knitting, machine knitting, etc. and I can annotate them when I am following a pattern. I, also, use a PDF converter quite often...this changes web pages into PDF files so I can save them in GoodReader.


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks re iAnnotate. Will have a look at this when I get back from France.


----------



## deedeesdolls (Dec 5, 2011)

Knitting stash by underhill labs has an app that will keep your info for you.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.underhilllabs.knitting
Dee



Janyce said:


> What are people using for apps to keep track of your stash, needles and patterns?


----------



## emmatonoose (Nov 26, 2012)

I use the notepad on the phone.


----------



## m wright (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm a fan of notebooks, too! Not that I'm 'agin' modern tech. just that I haven't grown up with it, so it's a learning curve I can do without - I'd rather be knitting or sewing than fiddling with lists on tablets. Also, I don't own one .......


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

Janyce said:


> What are people using for apps to keep track of your stash, needles and patterns?


Sounds like you need an inventory program?


----------



## bbarker39 (Mar 8, 2011)

I use knitCompanion on my iPad and iPhone. It is a great program. You can keep track of your stash, needles, and patterns. I setup my lace patterns with this program and it is great for the charts and tracks what line and chart you are on. Also can just view the pdf patterns without setting them up in the program.


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

I`m a knitter and a reader.I keep file cards(recipe cards) with a list of books that I haven`t read and want to buy. I also have cards with sizes of Knitting needles etc. These cards take very little space. In fact several can slide all together in one envelope.
As for having this info on my IPad . . . that wouldn`t work for me. When I vacation I don`t take an IPad or any other electronic device with me..just a cell phone and only in case of an emergency. Yep!! A vacation from everything pretty much!!Guess that`s why it`s called a vacation...


----------



## Chatty Knits (Oct 29, 2011)

I have an app named List Pro. You can make a custom list in which I have included yarn name, weight, yardage, quantity, price, color, where purchased, care instructions, location stored (1 of 12 plastic bins). I have done a similar one for projects made which includes name, yarn, needle size, etc. works great


----------



## Msellie (Feb 28, 2013)

I use iBooks and Evernote to catalog patterns on my iPad. With iBooks you can easily catalog you PDF pattern files. Sometimes there is a pattern that you can't get as PDF. Evernote is the perfect solution (free at the App Store). You can make notebooks (crochet, knit, etc). And within each notebook you can create tabs (lace, shawls, scarves, afghans etc.) marvelous app.

Another fantastic app is: Patternism, also free in the App Store. You can open any pattern you have on your iPad, make notes row by row, or general notes with what yarn you used, how much yarn, needles used and so on. You can highlight each row as you work it and move the highlight to the next row. Love it!!!

Ewe stash can also be obtained from the App Store, but it is not free.

Have fun.


----------



## knitican (Sep 23, 2012)

you might take a look at the app Wooly. It tracks projects, stash and needles, is compatible with Ravelry - meaning it works with your Ravelry notebook


----------



## mrslightman07 (Jan 7, 2013)

You can save any pattern you find in PDF form in iBooks. They should also be backed up tip the cloud and to your iTunes account. 

You can use Notes-found on iPhones and iPads to make notes to your self. Numbers and pages are the Excel and Word equivalents and could also be used for inventory and notes. 

I am going to find the Ravelry app. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

I have a list of my needles, circular and straight, which I keep in my purse at all times. I refer to it not only when needle shopping but when I am ready to start a new project and want to see if I have the right needles. I have one column for the size, another column for the length (circs) and another column for the mm's.


----------



## Mspiggy253 (Apr 6, 2013)

I just use a jump drive for patterns that I find online. I also have a notebook with printed patterns, the label from the yarn I used and swatches if I can. I do that alot for felted patterns.


----------



## Robertacleans (Oct 22, 2012)

You need to go to the "app" store on your iPad. It is listed as ewe stash and store. It costs $2.99. I don't own it...just looked it up.


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

Just a thought.... Couldn't you create an inventory on a spreadsheet program then save it as a .pdf file THEN import the .pdf to Knit Companion? As your inventory changes, new pages can be imported to the Knit Companion file.

Of course an easier way may be to keep your inventory spreadsheet in drop box.

Like I said, just a thought.


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

I have several patterns saved to iBooks, on Ravelry as my favorites and in clear page savers in binders. I do have a list of the needles I have on my iPhone.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

Janyce said:


> What are people using for apps to keep track of your stash, needles and patterns?


I've never used "apps", but my things are organized. I have 2 small sets of drawers. The smaller one, which is blue, my favorite color, has my crochet hooks, circular needles (I leave them in the vinyl cases they came in), and other small stuff I use for knitting & crocheting. The larger drawers has sewing things in it. My straight knitting needles are in a tall, squared column-like container (for needles) that my son' ex-mother-in-law gave me along with her needles. She has MS and can't do that sort of things anymore. My yarns are in plastic drawers and bags and I keep my work I am doing at the time in tote bags beside my chair.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

I almost forgot. I have my pattern books in a rather small-sized tote container and the loose patterns, like ones from the internet, in categorized binders.


----------



## Regg (Nov 9, 2012)

I just made a list of my "stuff" under the notes app that comes on the I phone. It stays there as long as you want. No wifi needed.


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

I have hundreds on my IPad. I back up in Cloud. I have so many patterns that are not on the IPad. I have 5 shelves, 12 x2ft on an entire wall filled with patterns in 3" binders and research books, CD's and flash drives. I love the convenience of the IPad but hate the touch pad but its a trade off.


----------



## Janyce (Apr 13, 2013)

Wow!! So many thoughtful and helpful solutions. Won't be much needle clicking today as I try out a lot of your great suggestions (a little slow on the IT end here, but i get the job done). Many thanks everyone.


----------



## Rusbec1 (May 10, 2011)

I use knitting stash which is an app on my Droid. I have all my needles listed on it and easy to use.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

I store my PDF patterns in iBooks on my iPad, backed up to my laptop regularly, also backed up to an external hard drive!


----------



## Jackie C (Aug 13, 2012)

I've been thinking about how to get organized. Didn't know there were apps out there. I was going to use a spread sheet. Right now I have patterns & recipes on my hard drive & that's not safe. They should be backed up & I never know what I have for yarn & needles. Thanks for sharing, Jackie


----------



## Gram2three (Feb 1, 2013)

I use lists that come with the IPhone.


----------



## Msellie (Feb 28, 2013)

WOW-O-WOW! Such wonderful and diversified suggestions and ideas. Is this a GREAT site or what?


----------



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

I use Knitting Patterns Database on my Android smart phone. You can download patterns, keep track of your yarn and needles, etc. It also has a calculator, a row counter, a chart for yarn to needle size, etc. I haven't begun to use all the features, so I can't recommend it just yet. But if you have a smart phone, you might want to look for it in your app store.


----------



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

Forgot to mention - the Knitting Patterns Database (KPD) is free.


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

Valanteen said:


> I have hundreds on my IPad. I back up in Cloud. I have so many patterns that are not on the IPad. I have 5 shelves, 12 x2ft on an entire wall filled with patterns in 3" binders and research books, CD's and flash drives. I love the convenience of the IPad but hate the touch pad but its a trade off.


Have you knit them all I ask myself! Or are you like me you like to have them.
Mind you I do not have as many as you but I still love collecting them.


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Nooo, I am a pattern junkie! My patterns are crochet. My knitting is horrible but this forum has so any wonderful ideas and members that I cant imagine a day without it. I met a wonderful friend thru this forum and truly would not want to ever miss a day without contact with her. The knitting is awe inspiring and the crochet is exceptional...a reflection of the exceptional members.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

don't have either one.


----------



## memphismimi (Sep 3, 2012)

I use a Knitting folder in Bookmarks and save everything in it. Easy Peasy!


----------



## Cindyallard (Dec 21, 2012)

I use VK Knit Buddy, not only does it keep track of your yarn, but also your needles and your projects that you are currently working on, and it's very easy to use, each time I come home with new yarn, I immediately put that information on my phone or any other knitting item and it will let me stor pictures on it as well.


----------



## Gamquilter (Dec 29, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> I tried to find that app on my I-Pad and didn't have any luck. It looks like something that I could really use. Anyone out there know how to put it on an I-Pad?


I use tne note books in Evernote for these things.....you could either type it in, take a phot or. use the mic recording button...I use all three and a notebook in program just for knitfting....love it


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

I use Evernote for everything, patterns, needle inventory, recipes. I don't have my stash on it, yet.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Janyce said:


> I've got a willing assistant (very organized hubby). BTW, I used to live in Comox.


M stash is everywhere!
BTW, when I was a young woman, I spent a lot of time in Merville.


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

I just purchased Knit Companion and it seems really amazing but I definitely have a long way to master it.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Just a quick heads up on the external drives. One of ours crashed yesterday. All our pictures (thousands) and a lot of quilting and knitting patterns I had downloaded are on it. Hubby called about getting someone to recover the data.
$700. Now deciding whether it is worth it. 
Just to let you know they can also crash.


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

Valanteen said:


> Nooo, I am a pattern junkie! My patterns are crochet. My knitting is horrible but this forum has so any wonderful ideas and members that I cant imagine a day without it. I met a wonderful friend thru this forum and truly would not want to ever miss a day without contact with her. The knitting is awe inspiring and the crochet is exceptional...a reflection of the exceptional members.


I know exactly what you mean. You are not just learning how to improve your skills with knitting and crochet, but you get good technical advice even down to using technology. Lovely photographs, I have not dare exhibit anything yet when I see such amazing skills. There are fun subjects and encouragement i have noticed when someone is really down. Best craft blog site I have seen. By the way I understand you being a pattern junkie. It is also a safe obsession to have.


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

I know what you mean. The expertise of the members humbles me.


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

Valanteen said:


> I know what you mean. The expertise of the members humbles me.


I notice you were looking for charts. You may have found them by now but I enclosed a connection that seems to show them for the book you mentioned. Just so you get it here it is again.

http://www.tamemymind.com/blog/2007/05/12/charts-for-bernat-afghans-132-designs.php


----------



## katyboom (Feb 27, 2013)

I found ewe stash in the App Store on my iPad. Costs about $2.99 and you just download it and start using it..

https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/ewe-stash-knitting-crochet/id313414174?mt=8


----------



## Pepper's Mom (Aug 9, 2011)

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/wooly-ravelry-companion-app/id521579047?mt=8

This is the link for the Wooly app. As you see, it's on itunes.


----------



## lisasbear (Sep 26, 2011)

Dusti, 

Be careful, an external drive can crash just like an internal one. Best to make a copy on a CD or Flash Drive as a backup


----------



## Knitting Optimist (Mar 4, 2013)

For items that I'm searching for, I'd add a "Look for These" category in the "Notes" app on my iPhone. For keeping an inventory I use a spreadsheet on my computer.


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

I have just started to catalog my knitting and crocheting books on excell on my computer. I sometimes see a book with patterns I love but am not sure whether I already have the book. I have ended up with some doubles and that did not make me happy. 
I'm going to start inventoring my needles so that I know what I need when I'm going to experiment with different types of needles. 
This is a huge job and I haven't even thought about how to manage my yarn stash which seems to be reproducing itself in the hidden knooks and cranies I've stuffed them in. 
I have a serious addiction and don't want to replicate what I have if I can get something new and different.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

I think you could do a list in Notes on both the IPhone and the Android and the IPad.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

I have all my patterns in Dropbox


----------



## soozilovestoknit (Nov 21, 2011)

Www.ravelry.com is awesome! I started knitting just about a year and a half ago. My cousin told me about this free site where you can accomplish what you are looking for. I have all of my yarns, needles, and more now at my fingertips no matter where I am.


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

Janyce said:


> What are people using for apps to keep track of your stash, needles and patterns?


I have just started using Dropbox. You just copy and paste your patterns into it and from that you can access it on any computer that has the programme, which is free. You just login and all your patterns are there. That way I can see them on my Android tablet or PC. I can download patterns at work and then put them in the Dropbox and instantly have them on my tablet or home PC wherever I am. You get 2 gigs of storage for free....that will hold a lot of patterns. I can also put my ebooks on there from my computer and then read them on my tablet. If you want you can even share them friends...lots of opportunities for Kpers to share patterns.


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

alidakyle said:


> I have just started using Dropbox. You just copy and paste your patterns into it and from that you can access it on any computer that has the programme, which is free. You just login and all your patterns are there. That way I can see them on my Android tablet or PC. I can download patterns at work and then put them in the Dropbox and instantly have them on my tablet or home PC wherever I am. You get 2 gigs of storage for free....that will hold a lot of patterns. I can also put my ebooks on there from my computer and then read them on my tablet. If you want you can even share them friends...lots of opportunities for Kpers to share patterns.


WoW!!!!!! I'm gonna DO this!


----------



## Texmama (Oct 22, 2012)

I lived in Comox too!


----------



## Whalestooth (Nov 25, 2012)

I use Evernote on my iPad


----------



## yarnsmything (Dec 2, 2011)

Rarely do I have time to read a thread all the way through but this one has so much info. Thank you all you great and talented women.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Dusti said:


> I bought an external drive and that is where I keep all my patterns. They are too precious to be lost to another computer crash. My needles are kept in an apron that I used to hold all my art brushes; it has a whole bunch of brush pouches on it. The smaller needles are rolled up and kept in my bamboo brush roll that also used to hold my brushes. Now I just like keeping all my brushes in jars which are in every room of the house, seems. My wool is kept in giant plastic storage bins. I have 5 of them now; they're like mice...multiplying like crazy.
> Dusty


I had an external drive also. Guess what. It crashed. So now I print out the ones I can't do without.


----------



## doris bergemann (Jun 8, 2012)

I haven't read all, but what is a external drive ?>


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

A hard drive, is similar to a usb, a place to store gb of information from computer to the external hard drive same as a usb or memory stick. They come in gb to tb os space.


----------



## templetb (Mar 10, 2011)

Dusti said:


> I bought an external drive and that is where I keep all my patterns. They are too precious to be lost to another computer crash.
> Dusty


Remember that external drives can fail also. Many people use an external drive to backup the patterns on the computer. If you have them only on an external drive and it fails, they are gone. So, either make an extra copy on your computer, or on an on-line storage, or a second external drive. Just don't get caught with only 1 copy in existence.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Does anyone use a program for a PC? One that you can keep inventory and patterns.....along with making notations, counting rows, etc on the program? I don't mind paying as long as it is good. I do not have a smart phone or an IPad.


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

I agree, to be on the caution side it's best to have two back up's of important documents, pictures and patterns. Just in case one crash you still have the other to back up.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

You mean people actually keep track of a stash/needles/patterns? Huh! I'm a digger, old, and have no use for I-pads/phones but those are wonderful for your young ones that know all about them. I just enjoy digging.


----------



## Angellove (Apr 22, 2012)

I put ALL my needles into an Excel spread sheet (what a job that was)! But, after buying needles for a project (had the yarn & pattern in my hot little hands so why not get the needles too - sigh) & getting home to find I already had those needles (for the umpteenth time!) I (sort of) patiently spent a day entering needles into the program - which included grabbing ALL my WIP's to see what needles were tied up in a project & noting WHERE they were & HOW MANY of the same sizes/types I actually owned! 

The thing I like about my info being in Excel is that I can pull up my list and do a sort multiple ways (how many sets/what sizes of DP's, circulars, etc.) AND I can highlight using color coding as well so when I print my list - which I carry in my day planner at all times (after all one never knows when one might run into a sale somewhere  ) I can see not only IF I have a certain size or type but where it is (tied up in a project, lent to a friend, or ?), it works out really well and there's no reason not to do the same with stash & accessories. When I buy a new set, finish a project, etc. it's very easy to update & with the tap of a button I know exactly what I have & where everything is (theoretically  )

I'm sure there are apps made specifically for such things or I could store the info on a cloud somewhere but I worry about being someplace that doesn't have Wi-Fi (heaven knows where that would be but I do live in AK so it's possible) or my phone not being charged when I need to peruse my list so...being somewhat of a dinosaur I use Excel & when I update I print a new copy to carry & that works for me (but I look forward to reading about what other's do)!


----------



## Angellove (Apr 22, 2012)

Kitty Momma Are you near a Best Buy? I was in w/my laptop last week & someone came in stating his computer crashed & he lost EVERYTHING. Best Buy (here anyway) sends the computer out and said it could take up to THREE MONTHS but it was only $250 - as compared to your $700 quote (& I almost fell over at $250 but I guess that's a deal comparatively speaking)! Just a suggestion - check around, you may find something less costly!!! I'm so sorry to hear of your crash - especially when it comes to pictures  good luck on finding someone who can reasonably restore your info!


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

KittyMomma said:


> Just a quick heads up on the external drives. One of ours crashed yesterday. All our pictures (thousands) and a lot of quilting and knitting patterns I had downloaded are on it. Hubby called about getting someone to recover the data.
> $700. Now deciding whether it is worth it.
> Just to let you know they can also crash.


My computer crashed but I bought a gadget for 25 pounds English money. You take out your hard drive and it retrieves all your work for you. If you are in America I am sure you could go into a computer shop and ask how it is done. Fr $700 you could buy a new computer and download your work from the hard drive.


----------



## Neighbor (Jul 11, 2012)

I would never give up knitting Paradise, but I use Ravelry for my needle inventory, stash, and long queue of future projects.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

How old did you all say you were? LOL It sound like you are teens discussing their newest technology! Love it!
Who says you can't tech an old dog new tricks! So happy to be part of this group!


----------



## Yarnvixen (Feb 14, 2013)

I made an Excel spreadsheet of my needles -wood, steel, aluminum- straight, circular and DPNs - along with my crochet hooks. I keep it folded up in my purse, so when I go to a yarn store, all I have to do is pull it out and check it.


----------



## Jackie C (Aug 13, 2012)

Um... I'm beginning to question myself. Ya know I appear to be well on my on a path to collect a lot more than I will ever make.


----------



## bonnielart12 (Apr 26, 2012)

After trying to print all the patterns I downloaded and keeping them in files, I finally bought a zip drive just for pattern downloads. Keeping track of the needles is insane since I have at least 12 works in progress. It seems I never have the right size of circulars! I also started keeping notebook with a snip of the yarn and the label and am trying to make a note when I finish a project on that page where the yarn sample is, AND if I have any left over! I sense my daughter will eventually inherit a mess!


----------



## Grammykt (Dec 8, 2012)

Janyce said:


> What are people using for apps to keep track of your stash, needles and patterns?


Well, this is the beginning of me, who has no organizational skills what so ever attempting to figure out what yarn should go where...I know to put sock yarn together, eyelash, and cottons. But, what about color, yarn weight, and fiber? YIKES! This is my new Grandma's paradise craft room. I love it and will post pics when I get all of that yarn put up :thumbup:


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

So here's the thing. Most of my stash is cataloged on my tablet and put neatly in plastic freezer bags in my dad's old armoire that I can't bear to part with. But I can't find it. It didn't occur to me to label the bags


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

See, if you take that picture with you, you may be discouraged to buy any more! And I don't want to be discouraged! And I can only use my phone for calls and messages and do not want to know any more. I admire those who do! You will love your room! I have a 300sq.ft. room for quilting, sewing etc. and one long closet with roll out shelves for yarn and quilt kits. I do not want to leave it! DH would like to go back into town. There are alot of grizzlies and mountain lions here now and the G-kids are the concern.Fenced the deck and can knit while they play in the sand box! Have fun with that wonderful color fix you shared!


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

I use " Ewe Stash" on my iPad . It is an app. You can inventory your, yarn & needles.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Grammykt said:


> Well, this is the beginning of me, who has no organizational skills what so ever attempting to figure out what yarn should go where...I know to put sock yarn together, eyelash, and cottons. But, what about color, yarn weight, and fiber? YIKES! This is my new Grandma's paradise craft room. I love it and will post pics when I get all of that yarn put up :thumbup:


I am so jealous. Your stash is beautiful!!! Mine is pitiful in comparison.


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

I really like the Notepad that comes on my iPad. Use it for lists of all kinds. I do have one of my knitting needles and crochet hooks. Also birthday/Christmas gifts, book series, things to do, etc., etc..


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Goldengate said:


> I really like the Notepad that comes on my iPad. Use it for lists of all kinds. I do have one of my knitting needles and crochet hooks. Also birthday/Christmas gifts, book series, things to do, etc., etc..


Have you found a way to sort those notes? I have the lyrics to my songs on it, but haven't found how to sort them alphabetically


----------



## Joya (Jan 6, 2012)

I have a 3x5 card in my purse that lists all the sizes of knitting needles and crochet hooks that I own. Works great for me!


----------



## Grammykt (Dec 8, 2012)

grandmere101 said:


> I am so jealous. Your stash is beautiful!!! Mine is pitiful in comparison.


Never be jealous of silly things like yarn (forgive me for saying that) instead focus on being healthy and happy. I have been in poor health for many years...and I'd trade anyone all of that yarn to feel well. :thumbup:


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

chickkie said:


> Have you found a way to sort those notes? I have the lyrics to my songs on it, but haven't found how to sort them alphabetically


I usually list numerically or chronologically from the start. You can always rearrange and insert to keep items in the order you like. I would really appreciate my Bookmarks being in alphabetical order. I had my son inquire when he was in the Mac store, but it sounded like a complicated effort.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

you can get an inventory template from Ravelry. I did that, put it on card stock and keep it in my purse. That way i know what I have at all times.
I'm speaking about needles of course :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pdickinson4b (Apr 29, 2013)

I use the KnitKeeper App. I can store my needle collection, yarns, patterns and ongoing as well as finished projects. It comes in handy when I see needles or yarn on sale, I can quickly check my phone to see if I already have them at home.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Grammykt said:


> Never be jealous of silly things like yarn (forgive me for saying that) instead focus on being healthy and happy. I have been in poor health for many years...and I'd trade anyone all of that yarn to feel well. :thumbup:


Sorry. It was a joke. Hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## Debtros (Mar 2, 2013)

I use the notes to keep patterns in check. When I find them online, that is. As for a computer, I don't know of an app but if there is one let me know. My other computer, I store in a file on my documents. This way I can keep track of my patterns. Of course, you might want to categorize the titles, as in hats, scarves, etc. if you can find an app let me know. Good luck!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I use Dropbox and PDF Expert


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

You can do a search for knitting to see knitting apps


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

I too use goodreader but am new to it and find I am accumulating patterns but it is disorganized. Haven't figured out how to organize my chaos! Any suggestions?


----------



## Tabby.Howe (Apr 22, 2012)

chickkie said:


> Then that would mean he knows about all the stuff you have...


I agree with that one! I regularly "sneak" in new yarn (even though he looks at the debit transactions and realizes I have new yarn). I don't know why I feel the need to be so sneaky! Hahaha! Maybe I should allow my husband to organize my knitting/crocheting stuff!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Generally, I'm not that organized, however, I'm getting a lot of it onto Ravelry.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

You mean we got to know where it's at and how much we have?


----------



## Suemid (Jan 12, 2013)

katiezhouse said:


> I too use goodreader but am new to it and find I am accumulating patterns but it is disorganized. Haven't figured out how to organize my chaos! Any suggestions?


GoodReader is very confusing, at first. I get most use out of the "Manage Files" tab on the right hand side. With this, I can organize all the files on the left hand side that I have downloaded.
I can make new folders, e.g. "Knitting", I can rename any file that I have downloaded into something that I can recognise, e.g."Blue Cradi" and I can move the file "Blue Cardi" into my "Knitting"folder.

Hope that helps a bit!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Sadly, I waited too long and now my stash is too big to inventory. Even my accountant husband won't touch it with a ten foot pole.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Suemid said:


> GoodReader is very confusing, at first. I get most use out of the "Manage Files" tab on the right hand side. With this, I can organize all the files on the left hand side that I have downloaded.
> I can make new folders, e.g. "Knitting", I can rename any file that I have downloaded into something that I can recognise, e.g."Blue Cradi" and I can move the file "Blue Cardi" into my "Knitting"folder.
> 
> Hope that helps a bit!


I finally figured out how to do that and it has made it a lot easier Tim keep patterns I'm using organized. I always save them as PDFs in OpenOfffice then download to GR as I need them...I make an annotated copy to work from and keep the original as new. The more I use GR the more I find to do with it!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> Sadly, I waited too long and now my stash is too big to inventory. Even my accountant husband won't touch it with a ten foot pole.


This is just a suggestion, so please take it in the spirit in which it is offered. Maybe it's time to donate some yarn to an assisted living home, some residents would love to do hand crafts but can't shop for what they would need, or can't afford the supplies. Give some of your stash away while you can control where it goes. When you depart this earth, it might all just get pitched out. As you go through it you might unearth some forgotten treasures!


----------



## Debtros (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks so much! I will try that!


----------



## Debtros (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks so much! I will try that!


----------



## Debtros (Mar 2, 2013)

I downloaded the good reader. Now, I put a pattern to PDF and in a file and its there. Now when I want to go to gr, the pattern shows up. How do I put it back in a file and let me see others? Not computer savvy but would appreciate advise. Thanks in advance.


----------



## canalbabe (Dec 14, 2012)

I use Knitting Pattern Database (KPD)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id.com.zorac.knitting

to catalogue my patterns. Its a FREE app for smart phones and knitting wouldn't be the same without it now. Not only can I sort my pdf patterns, I can filter by yarn, style, needle size etc and match patterns to my yarn stash as I can enter what yarn I own and with a simple click of a button KPD tells me what I can knit...brilliant.


----------



## canalbabe (Dec 14, 2012)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zorac.knitting

Knitting Pattern Database - FREE Andriod App for smartphones.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Okay, finally broke down and did it. I was due for an upgrade on my phone and went with an iPhone, so that I could use the Vogue Knitting Buddy App. Because I had bought the original version for my iPad years ago (didn't like the iPad, changed it for a Galaxy), the upgrade was free. Started cataloging my yarn the other day. It is so easy!!! I love it. (Also wanted the iPhone for another App: my Fitbit keeps constant data updates on the phone.) Now to get the rest of the yarn inventoried. I'm having fun.


----------



## AveryM60 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

